# June 2019:  Higher Pay for Reservists



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2019)

This from the DND info-machine (also attached if link doesn't work for you)...


> As promised in Canada’s defence policy Strong, Secure, Engaged, Reserve Force pay is being restructured to align with Regular Force pay where the demands of service are similar.
> 
> The new methodology for the Reserve Force applies the same base pay the Regular Force receives, plus the elements of the Military Factor that apply to reservists.
> 
> ...


More @ link -- pay rates page for NCM's here & for officers here, but they don't look updated to include this announced change yet (last updates April & early June, respectively).


----------



## MJP (14 Jun 2019)

I applaud this move, and it is recognizing the integration and work that already exists in the PRes/RegF world.

In the same vein, I await the day that the Pte-Cpl promotion times between the Reg Force and Reserves is fixed as well.  I think the right answer is move them all to 3 years, rather than keep the 2 & 4 year marks for the PRes & RegF respectively.  Only the CAF would say that a more trained and experienced person should have to wait longer to get promoted.


----------



## Monsoon (14 Jun 2019)

MJP said:
			
		

> In the same vein, I await the day that the Pte-Cpl promotion times between the Reg Force and Reserves is fixed as well.  I think the right answer is move them all to 3 years, rather than keep the 2 & 4 year marks for the PRes & RegF respectively.  Only the CAF would say that a more trained and experienced person should have to wait longer to get promoted.


Good point. In practice the different theoretical time-in-rank requirements are patched over by the very common use of accelerated promotion to Cpl in the RegF, which is not available to reservists. But there’s no obvious reason to have differing policies on either point.


----------



## Kilted (14 Jun 2019)

So two questions. 

1. Is this effective immediately?
2. Is it retroactive?


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jun 2019)

Effective 01 April 2019.


----------



## Swing-Pro (15 Jun 2019)

As a former Reservist and having deployed several times, I was glad to hear this news; not in the sense of helping equalizing the pay, though more so that this will help reservists financially afford being able to parade, attend training and deploy. 

From a financial perspective, the pay I received didn't cover my family and living expenses even on Class B & C contracts. Parading on Class A time, I often had to choose between giving up work with my employer to make significantly less money.

You don't join the army to get rich. I hope this change helps support members so they can remain active.

I didn't have a concern making less than Regular Force members, as a Reservist I never had to pay for accommodations or a single meal aside from reimbursement in the 10 years I served.


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2019)

This is good news for the reserves.  

Now how about working some retention benefits for the reg force ?


----------



## Remius (15 Jun 2019)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> This is good news for the reserves.
> 
> Now how about working some retention benefits for the reg force ?



This is exactly the right attitude for this and how it should be approached.


----------



## dimsum (15 Jun 2019)

Wing Operations has lots of reservists.  This is a good plan since they take a lot of the shift work.


----------



## MilEME09 (16 Jun 2019)

I welcome our base pay becoming equal, that said thats our base pay. On average as a Class A person I'll get my day/half day plus pay in lieu of leave, and maybe CLDA for the odd EX. Over all I would theorize a ref force member still makes more especially posted to a field unit, factor in benefits and its still a better deal. Not saying our system is perfect, oh heavens it is very far from perfect but there are other factors to keep in mind over just the base pay rate.


----------



## kratz (16 Jun 2019)

From a NavRes POV...this hits the sweet spot.


----------



## Remius (22 Jun 2019)

Good points.

Whenever I was on class B for a PRES organisation I was tasked out over the summer every summer.  When I was on Class B with a reg force organisation I never was tasked for anything but my actual job. And to be honest I went to cool places with my reg force class B.  Not so much with my reserve class B.  

Over my class class B time with regular force orgs none of the reg force guys ever deployed last minute for anything.  Those that did deploy did so because they themselves sought it out, no one forced them.

We reservists also got strange looks when they found out we paraded once a week and a weekend or two a month on ex.  They couldn’t figure out why we still did that.  I got tired of explaining it.


----------

